# Sparred first time and also first sparring class



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2007)

Last night was my first class as an 8th gup.  It was lots of fun.  I went through Pyong Ahn Cho Dan three times, learned some new combinations, and we did punching drills.  Then, I got to spar the first time.  That was a blast.

I took a quick drink of water and went to the sparring class afterward, too, for more punshiment.  I thought I'd die near the end.  We were doing 3 and 4 minute rounds.  Our instructor likes to make the rounds long to build our endurance so that when we compete a two-minute round will be nothing.  We did some sparring drills in addition to sparring.

I learned a lot!  Well, I hope I can retain it, lol.  One thing I learned was to dodge sideways versus backing up when someone is attacking me.  However, when I sparred this guy who's over 6'4", it didn't make any difference.  Guess I need another technique, eh?

I sparred my daughter.  We've done one-on-one kicking with one another but I was surprised they put us together.  It was ok though.  I didn't think I could hit her but I could.  Dang, does she hit hard though.

It looks like I'll be sparring in the Central New York Classic the first week in October.  I thought it would be months before I'd compete.  I'll be going to all the sparring classes, I can tell you that.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 29, 2007)

If you're fighting someone taller than you (especially _that_ much taller than you), the ideal distance for you is in close, so that you get inside kicking range. Tall people have a harder time moving quickly, on the whole, so they oftentimes try to play keep-away with kicks. Get in close and they have very little to counter you, at least in a sparring situation.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> If you're fighting someone taller than you (especially _that_ much taller than you), the ideal distance for you is in close, so that you get inside kicking range. Tall people have a harder time moving quickly, on the whole, so they oftentimes try to play keep-away with kicks. Get in close and they have very little to counter you, at least in a sparring situation.


Thanks for that tip, JT.  I need all the advice I can get.  I will definitely be sparring with him again.  There are several tall people, though I think he's the tallest.  I'll try that technique, getting in close so they can't kick 

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Lynn...When sparring anyone its important to use and maintain proper distance...if you get more than an arms length away you are asking to get kicked...especially with taller folks...When I go against guys taller than me I work on keeping a closer distance and focusing on strong hand techniques, they cant use the advantage of the long legs very well closer in (but still be cautious). Work on combinations where you can set up your opponent for a kick (they usually make more points)...depending on the scoring method you use, use your hand techniques to get in a few middle punches, then things like sangdan mahk kee to open the side of the body, and lay in with a strong side kick...Also you may be able to use ahp moo roop chagi (front knee kick) to get some points as well...But make sure to keep your opponent guessing, expose as little contact area as possible (use a strong hugul jaseh) focusing your weight on the balls of your feet (which will allow you to move quickly)...use varied rhythm, timing and foot positions so as to not give your opponent the advantage of  being able to predict your  next move...

best wishes, and happy practice,
--josh


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2007)

Chizikunbo said:


> Hi Lynn...When sparring anyone its important to use and maintain proper distance...if you get more than an arms length away you are asking to get kicked...especially with taller folks...When I go against guys taller than me I work on keeping a closer distance and focusing on strong hand techniques, they cant use the advantage of the long legs very well closer in (but still be cautious). Work on combinations where you can set up your opponent for a kick (they usually make more points)...depending on the scoring method you use, use your hand techniques to get in a few middle punches, then things like sangdan mahk kee to open the side of the body, and lay in with a strong side kick...Also you may be able to use ahp moo roop chagi (front knee kick) to get some points as well...But make sure to keep your opponent guessing, expose as little contact area as possible (use a strong hugul jaseh) focusing your weight on the balls of your feet (which will allow you to move quickly)...use varied rhythm, timing and foot positions so as to not give your opponent the advantage of being able to predict your next move...
> 
> best wishes, and happy practice,
> --josh


 
Thanks very much, Josh.  Weeks ago we had done some blocking drills.  Our partner did a back fist to the temple and then a reverse punch.  When they did the back fist, we did a Sangdon Makee and when they punched we brought our hand down on top of their hand (don't know if that's a windmill block or not) to block the punch.  Whatever leg was forward, we used that arm/hand to block both punches.

When sparring for the first time, I remembered the above technique.  It seemed natural to bring my hand down on top of the blocking punch to keep from getting hit.  I managed to avoid being punched several times.  But is that illegal or am I on the right track?  Since you mentioned opening the side of the body with Sangdan Makee, I might be on the right track?  After all, I figure that's part of the reason we're learning these blocks.

Regarding the Hulgul Jaseh - am I to try and go into that right before kicking?  May sound like a dumb question, but I'm thinking bounce, bounce, bounce, shift and kick.  Should I be trying to shift into a Hulgul Jaseh with most of my kicks?


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2007)

If someone gets in close to me and I can't kick, what do I do?  I suppose you try to "lunge" sideways so you can get some distance.  Wait for them to do something and punch, whatever you can do?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 30, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Last night was my first class as an 8th gup. It was lots of fun. I went through Pyong Ahn Cho Dan three times, learned some new combinations, and we did punching drills. Then, I got to spar the first time. That was a blast.
> 
> I took a quick drink of water and went to the sparring class afterward, too, for more punshiment. I thought I'd die near the end. We were doing 3 and 4 minute rounds. Our instructor likes to make the rounds long to build our endurance so that when we compete a two-minute round will be nothing. We did some sparring drills in addition to sparring.
> 
> ...


With that big guy, just circle him so he has to constantly adjust to get you, eventualy he won't adjust fast enough and you got him.
sean


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 30, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Tall people have a harder time moving quickly, on the whole, so they oftentimes try to play keep-away with kicks.



That would be me.  The toughest time I (6'4") have is with a short tank that likes to take my distancing shots, then close in and pound me.  The guys that like to play the distance game I dominate, or if they're not massive enough to keep going when they take my shots coming in.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 30, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Regarding the Hulgul Jaseh - am I to try and go into that right before kicking?  May sound like a dumb question, but I'm thinking bounce, bounce, bounce, shift and kick.  Should I be trying to shift into a Hulgul Jaseh with most of my kicks?



You don't fight from chungul jase, do you? Hugul Jaseh is called "fighting stance" at my dojang, and for a reason. I'm not suggesting you need to stay in a low hugul jase while sparring -- quite the opposite, keep your feet loose and moving -- but your stance should resemble hugul jase of all the stances, especially while kicking.

I don't know your policy on contact, so I can't comment on Chizikunbo's recommendations in regards to sang dan mahkee.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Lynn,


Lynne said:


> Thanks very much, Josh.  Weeks ago we had done some blocking drills.  Our partner did a back fist to the temple and then a reverse punch.  When they did the back fist, we did a Sangdon Makee and when they punched we brought our hand down on top of their hand (don't know if that's a windmill block or not) to block the punch.  Whatever leg was forward, we used that arm/hand to block both punches.



Basically there are 8 ways to block a punch, from the top, the bottom, the left, and the right (so a square) and then from the corners of that square, so from top right, and top left, and bottom right, and bottom left...you would use these all differently...of course the best block is to simply not be there, especially in sparring...if your opponent is going forward, lunging with a punch, let em do it lol just dont let the punch get to you...then attack to the exposed floating ribs, temple etc. Body evasion is always the best block...experiment with the different blocks (the 8 above) and what openings they make in the body. We can talk for hours, but by doing is the only way to really learn it and make it your own...In other words, I can give you a fish (idea) and you will have that idea...but if I show you how to fish, you can catch your own (ideas/techniques etc.) and that body of knowledge is YOURS...and will work for YOU...and thats way matters, yes?



> When sparring for the first time, I remembered the above technique.  It seemed natural to bring my hand down on top of the blocking punch to keep from getting hit.  I managed to avoid being punched several times.  But is that illegal or am I on the right track?  Since you mentioned opening the side of the body with Sangdan Makee, I might be on the right track?  After all, I figure that's part of the reason we're learning these blocks.



Honestly, rules differ, in my school you dont make a point unless you move your opponent with a technique, its not tag, we do semi to full contact usually...So I cant really tell you about the rules of your sparring in your org/school, but your instructor can ;-) However it sounds as though your logic is right on track with what I was trying to express.



> Regarding the Hulgul Jaseh - am I to try and go into that right before kicking?  May sound like a dumb question, but I'm thinking bounce, bounce, bounce, shift and kick.  Should I be trying to shift into a Hulgul Jaseh with most of my kicks?



Hugul jaseh, and the various modified forms are great for sparring...Put your dominate side in the back (if you are right handed, put your right foot and hand to the back, left hand guarding in the front, and left leg forward)...in this stance, you expose only the side of your body, versus your whole figure, thus less target area for your opponent. However be careful to evade and block kicks, because you may get caught with a sneaking roundhouse to your front or back (the sides of the hugul jaseh), because your left and right sides form the technical front and back in the stance. In hugul your waist will already be "cocked" to develop good power and speed of your right side, if its in the back, for kicks and punches, just use that hip torque otherwise its a wasted reserve of power(pun intended lol). But dont get caught up in one stance, vary your stance and rhythm i.e. circling your opponent, changing sides in the stance etc.... 




> If someone gets in close to me and I can't kick, what do I do? I suppose you try to "lunge" sideways so you can get some distance. Wait for them to do something and punch, whatever you can do?



Dont forget you have 4 major weapons, two hands and two legs, dont forget knees (moo roop) and elbows (pal koop) as well! So thats eight weapons...when you are further away, use your kicks, when you have closed the distance dont forget about your knees, hands, and elbows...its all about picking the right tool from the tool box...some people forget that they have multiple tools...you would not use a regular screwdriver to drive a phillips screw...Use all your tools, it would be a bad mistake to get in the habit of only using one or two...just examine all of your options...Il Soo Shik dae ryun and ho shin sool practice are great for this too ;-)

best wishes in your training,
--josh


----------



## Lynne (Sep 2, 2007)

Chizikunbo said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> 
> Basically there are 8 ways to block a punch, from the top, the bottom, the left, and the right (so a square) and then from the corners of that square, so from top right, and top left, and bottom right, and bottom left...you would use these all differently...of course the best block is to simply not be there, especially in sparring...if your opponent is going forward, lunging with a punch, let em do it lol just dont let the punch get to you...then attack to the exposed floating ribs, temple etc. Body evasion is always the best block...experiment with the different blocks (the 8 above) and what openings they make in the body. We can talk for hours, but by doing is the only way to really learn it and make it your own...In other words, I can give you a fish (idea) and you will have that idea...but if I show you how to fish, you can catch your own (ideas/techniques etc.) and that body of knowledge is YOURS...and will work for YOU...and thats way matters, yes?
> ...


Hey Josh,

We haven't learned moo roop yet and I'm not so sure we are allowed to use elbow strikes.  I'm not so sure we are allowed to do knee strikes.  Could be that the black belts are doing them and I haven't noticed.  I might ask the senior instructor to allow us a 30 minute question and answer period!  You all have brought up a lot of good points and at least I would know what to ask 

Thanks for the information on Hulgul Jaseh.  I think my problem is I can't see the forest for the trees sometimes.  My daughter told me the reason I'm bouncing so much is that the instructors ask beginners to bounce to build up our endurance; she told me to watch the higher belts, they didn't bounce much or if they do it's a very light bounce.  So, I was watching the higher belts and they were doing very little bouncing. And they were using Hulgul Jaseh a lot.

I'll make sure to reread the answers and tips from everyone.

Tang Soo!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

Lynne: My instructor makes us bounce lightly when we spar as well, but for a different reason. It's so we're always ready to move. If you get flat-footed, you can get rooted to your spot too easily. Keep bouncing, and you can get moving a lot more quickly.


----------



## Empty Hands (Sep 4, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Lynne: My instructor makes us bounce lightly when we spar as well, but for a different reason. It's so we're always ready to move. If you get flat-footed, you can get rooted to your spot too easily. Keep bouncing, and you can get moving a lot more quickly.



My instructor taught us never to bounce.  He said to stay light, but bouncing sets up a pattern whereby your opponent can pick the time to attack where you can't react - you are in the air. *shrug*


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 4, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> My instructor taught us never to bounce.  He said to stay light, but bouncing sets up a pattern whereby your opponent can pick the time to attack where you can't react - you are in the air. *shrug*



Depends how much you bounce. It should only be a light motion with your feet. And if you're not the one dictating the rhythm of the fight, you've already lost anyway. All I know is that if I keep my feet flat (well, I'm always technically flat-footed, but you know what I mean), I lose speed.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 6, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> My instructor taught us never to bounce. He said to stay light, but bouncing sets up a pattern whereby your opponent can pick the time to attack where you can't react - you are in the air. *shrug*


That's interesting.  I notice the higher belts doing a lot less bouncing, for the most part, but they still bounce.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 6, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Depends how much you bounce. It should only be a light motion with your feet. And if you're not the one dictating the rhythm of the fight, you've already lost anyway. All I know is that if I keep my feet flat (well, I'm always technically flat-footed, but you know what I mean), I lose speed.


That makes sense that you'd lose speed.  I notice I am lunging to get out of the way of a kick though.

I'm doing better at protecting myself. But I still leave myself open too much.  Hopefully, by October I'll be sparring a lot better.

I sparred with the taller (6'4"+) guy the other night.  I did what was suggested - I got in closer.  It was funny.  He had his arm extended straight out to try and keep me away; I knocked his arm down with a windmill block and did a reverse punch in his solar plexus.  Boy, was he surprised.  That was also the last time I got to do that, lol.  I know it left me open.  I just had to get that arm out of the way!

One of the black belts taught me to go in for a punch when someone tries a sidekick.  That worked very well.  I got a few points here and there.


----------

